# cargo/freight luggage



## paulnanrod

Hi Everyone

As I've mentioned I'm in the process of applying for residency under the family/partnership category for NZ. We are looking at taking some things out with us, but leaving a lot here. We'll have approx 40-45kg in (we expect) 2 suitcases. I have been given the following information about Emirates Skycargo (the airline we're flying with):

- 45 KGS – 3.31 PER KG (MIN CHARGE 61.00 GBP)
+ 45 KGS – 3.17 PER KG 

Handling charge : 0.088 p per kg (min 21.00 gbp)

X/RAY charge : 0.18 p per kg (min 22.00 gbp)

Air waybill charge: 13,50 gbp

Customs export entry charge : 27.50 gbp

Fuel Surcharge: 0.59 p per kg

War risk surcharge 0.09 p per kg

Labelling : 1.25 per piece of luggage.



So estimating at 45kg, £261.40.....

Does anyone know of a rough cost and time length of cargoing this kind of weight/size shipment? The benefit with the Emirates Skycargo is it will travel with you/within a couple of days so it will be in NZ pretty quick

Thanks in advance for any help.

Paul


----------



## anski

paulnanrod said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> As I've mentioned I'm in the process of applying for residency under the family/partnership category for NZ. We are looking at taking some things out with us, but leaving a lot here. We'll have approx 40-45kg in (we expect) 2 suitcases. I have been given the following information about Emirates Skycargo (the airline we're flying with):
> 
> - 45 KGS – 3.31 PER KG (MIN CHARGE 61.00 GBP)
> + 45 KGS – 3.17 PER KG
> 
> Handling charge : 0.088 p per kg (min 21.00 gbp)
> 
> X/RAY charge : 0.18 p per kg (min 22.00 gbp)
> 
> Air waybill charge: 13,50 gbp
> 
> Customs export entry charge : 27.50 gbp
> 
> Fuel Surcharge: 0.59 p per kg
> 
> War risk surcharge 0.09 p per kg
> 
> Labelling : 1.25 per piece of luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> So estimating at 45kg, £261.40.....
> 
> Does anyone know of a rough cost and time length of cargoing this kind of weight/size shipment? The benefit with the Emirates Skycargo is it will travel with you/within a couple of days so it will be in NZ pretty quick
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Paul


Your baggage allowance is 23kg each checked in, plus 7kg cabin baggage, plus computer case or hand bag plus duty free shopping.
If flying with Air New Zealand you can also take additional cases & the charge is US$70 for 23kg case each.
http://www.airnewzealand.co.uk/excess-baggage-uk

This is much easier & cheaper than Skycargo.

There are also companies that will fly your excess baggage unaccompanied. It usually arrive few days after you but you have to go & clear it & pay extra fees on arrival.


----------



## paulnanrod

Thanks for that. The emirates allowance is 30kg for checked, so that's not bad, but we will have extra. 

Their extra baggage costs to check the luggage on the other hand are horrendous. for 25kg its GBP700!!!!

Do you have any names of any unaccompanied freight carriers for quotes? I'm trying to google but not much is coming up and the ones I find are a lot more than the Skycargo.

Flying Air NZ would have been ideal at that cost, but we live in the North East of England, and going through Heathrow when travelling with a 4 month old sounds even worse that going through Dubai!!!

Thanks


----------



## anski

paulnanrod said:


> Thanks for that. The emirates allowance is 30kg for checked, so that's not bad, but we will have extra.
> 
> Their extra baggage costs to check the luggage on the other hand are horrendous. for 25kg its GBP700!!!!
> 
> Do you have any names of any unaccompanied freight carriers for quotes? I'm trying to google but not much is coming up and the ones I find are a lot more than the Skycargo.
> 
> Flying Air NZ would have been ideal at that cost, but we live in the North East of England, and going through Heathrow when travelling with a 4 month old sounds even worse that going through Dubai!!!
> 
> Thanks


Sorry I cannot name any, as I do not have much experience departing from UK, but hopefully someone will assist. Or failing that do a past search of the threads. You should also get an allowance for the baby & baby items ie cars seats & stroller (Most airlines do)


----------



## bdl123

paulnanrod said:


> Thanks for that. The emirates allowance is 30kg for checked, so that's not bad, but we will have extra.
> 
> Their extra baggage costs to check the luggage on the other hand are horrendous. for 25kg its GBP700!!!!
> 
> Do you have any names of any unaccompanied freight carriers for quotes? I'm trying to google but not much is coming up and the ones I find are a lot more than the Skycargo.
> 
> Flying Air NZ would have been ideal at that cost, but we live in the North East of England, and going through Heathrow when travelling with a 4 month old sounds even worse that going through Dubai!!!
> 
> Thanks


If you have or open a bank account with ANZ before you leave, they give you a code to use with Emirates which increases your luggage allowance to 50kg each. However, you have to be flying to your destination with connecting flights only (ie not leaving the airport and flying straight through...eg. Manchester - Dubai - Sydney - Auckland). Unfortunately, as we flew with a 13mth old we'd decided to stay in Abu Dhabi for 4 days and Sydney for 3 so we didn't qualify :-(((( did have excess baggage which didn't cause any issues at Manchester or Sydney but we got stung £300 at Dubai :-///

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ianrob99

Try Interparcel - just taken a quote for 45Kg by Fedex at £218 - see Parcel Delivery from Interparcel. Don't know if they do personal items. Have used to send goods to NZ and service/price good.


----------

